# Local Ranges



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

We just moved here a month ago and we are trying to find a good place to go shoot. Is there any ranges nearby? Or an indoor pistol range. We tried out Styx River, so we are interested in see what Florida has to offer.


----------



## cpn.jp (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/

This is where we go. Great place to shoot!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

http://www.erml-gunclub.org/
IF you shoot a lot you will want to look into the Escambia River Gun Club ...(just renamed from Ecambia river muzzle loaders)

4 ranges, shoot anything but 50bmg or full auto. You provide your own targets, ect, clean up your own brass. Fewer rules and hassle than some of the others + $120 gets you unlimited access for a year. 

Current rangemasters are doing a good job balancing safety/fun.


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thank you, I will take a look.


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

There is another range just east of the escambia river range on quintette rd called pace shooting range it is just off the hwy it is a nice range that is under new management an is being updated with more spots for pistol an rifle on each range they also have a rapid fire day 1 Saturday out of the month if you just like to go sling some lead!


----------



## notoo7 (Apr 12, 2012)

Getting used to not having an open desert to shoot in is going to take some getting used to...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Worse is living in Destin!


----------

